

Apple store artist raided by Secret Service - joejohnson
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/blogpost/post/apple-store-artist-raided-by-secret-service/2011/07/08/gIQAJDAW3H_blog.html

======
eykanal
In defense of the cops, doing something like that is just _asking_ for
problems.

